

Rails is still cool - andrzejkrzywda
http://andrzejonsoftware.blogspot.com/2011/12/rails-is-still-cool.html

======
davidsantoro
Following the rant of: [http://blog.steveklabnik.com/posts/2011-12-30-active-
record-...](http://blog.steveklabnik.com/posts/2011-12-30-active-record-
considered-harmful) And the not very classy reply of:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3418601>

I think this article provide a nice explanation on why rails best practices
are not that bad for the use cases it was designed for. It also suggests to
move away from them, evolving an app architecture when it becomes more
complex.

